# another step further on 28th sept to gettin my treatment for egg sharing



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi guys  

Not long now for our next appointment hopefully they will explain treatment alot clearer this time round   last time me and dp went we were both rather confused!  

little bit scared now as it's not long at all! will celebrate my 30th on 24th and then have our appointment on 28th! hopefully we will be closer to gettin what we have wanted for a very long time  

PLEASE send us good thoughts will keep u all posted  

thanks 

willow79 x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

hey hun how have u been?? its your birthday soon aint it? We have just come back from Corfu have our appointment on Thursday i cannot wait..

Good luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks guys, Hi em yea unfortunatly it is my birthday soon   i did send u an invite did u not recieve it?  

let me no n i'll send u details over txt message ( & directions )

hope u & dp r ok!  

let me no how your appointment goes   

Speak soon x


----------

